# Bán quạt hút công nghiệp



## toaneriko (11/11/21)

-*Quạt thông gió tròn *hay còn gọi là quạt hướng trục tròn là dòng quạt dùng để hút không khí, cấp không khí và làm mát trong công nghiệp và dân dụng, Hiện trên thị trường có hai dòng quạt thông gió tròn là quạt  thông gió tròn lưu thông và quạt thông gió tròn tăng áp.

-Hai dòng quạt thông gió tròn với hai mục đích sử dụng khác nhau được nhiều khách hàng quan tâm và sử dụng phổ biến.

-Hiện Nay Cơ Điện Lạnh Eriko là tổng kho nhà phân phối hầu hết các dòng quạt hướng trục trên thị trường với nhiều kích thước, mẫu mã, công suất và thương hiệu khác nhau.






*Quạt hướng trục tròn.*

*Ưu Đặc điểm.*

*+, Kết cấu chắc chắn.*

-Quạt hút công nghiệp hình tròn là sản phẩm quạt hướng trục được thiết kế cẩn thận bởi các chuyên gia có thẩm quyền.

-Sau nhiều nghiên cứu và thử nghiệm, sản phẩm quạt thông gió tròn áp dụng cấu trúc đặc biệt, sử dụng trụ được làm bằng thép không gỉ cao cấp để bảo vệ cánh quạt bên trong.

-Nó được sản xuất với hình dạng đặc biệt để tối ưu hóa lượng không  khí tạo ra.

-Ngoài ra, nhiều sản phẩm còn được trang bị thêm khung inox bên ngoài, nhằm tăng độ chắc chắn và an toàn, không bị vật lạ làm vướng víu.

*+, Tính năng.*

-Một điều khiến những người mua quạt hút tròn rất hài lòng ở sản phẩm này chính là những tính năng tiên tiến và tối ưu của nó.

-Sản phẩm có động cơ cực khỏe có thể tạo ra nhiều công suất và chạy liên tục trong thời gian dài mà không gặp sự cố gì.

-Thể tích không khí mà nó tạo ra rất lớn, có thể giúp điều hòa không khí. Ngoài ra, quạt còn có tính năng tiết kiệm năng lượng, giúp các công ty có thể giảm được nhiều chi phí

-Chức năng quan trọng của sản phẩm này là cách âm và giảm thanh, giúp hoạt động êm ái hơn.

*+, Kích Thước đa dạng.*
-Quạt hút công nghiệp có hai loại: quạt hút công nghiệp thương mại và quạt hút công nghiệp dùng trong hệ thống thông gió và kỹ thuật chữa cháy.

-Quạt hút công nghiệp thương mại thường có kích thước từ 200 đến 800, và lưu lượng gió từ 800M3 / h đến 300000M3 / h. Sản xuất quạt hướng trục theo đơn đặt hàng và công suất theo yêu cầu của khách hàng.

-Theo khối lượng không khí và đặc tính kỹ thuật, chúng tôi cung cấp bản vẽ kỹ thuật cho khách hàng đặt hàng.





*Bảng giá quạt hướng trục.*

*>>>>>Xem thêm * *Quạt Hướng Trục Tròn*

*Nhà cung cấp Quạt Thông Gió Tròn Số 1 Việt Nam.*

-Công Ty TNHH Cơ Điện Lạnh Eriko chuyên sản xuất , phân phối cung cấp quạt thông gió,*quạt thông gió tròn*uy tín hàng đầu ViệtNam Với nhiều ưu đãi hấp dẫn dành cho tất cả quý khách hàng.

-Khi mua quạt thông gió tròn tại Cơ Điện Lạnh Eriko quý khách được đảm bảo.

-Hàng luôn sẵn kho, số lượng lớn.

-Đa dạng kích thước, có thể đặt chế tạo kích thước theo yêu cầu khác nhau của khách hàng.

-Đầy đủ các giấy tờ kiểm định CO-CQ, tem chống hàng giả.

-Bảo hành 12 tháng quạt chính hàng tại kho Eriko.

-Được đổi trả sản phẩm trong vòng 1 tuần (lỗi 1 đổi 1).

-Cam kết thời gian giao hàng.

-Chiết khấu 10% cho các đơn hàng giá trị > 20 triệu.

-Hỗ trợ vận chuyển giao hàng toàn quốc.



*Công Ty TNHH Cơ Điện Lạnh Eriko*

*Địa chỉ: Số 37-BT4-KĐT Mới Cầu Bươu - Xã Tân Triều - Huyện Thanh Trì - TP Hà nội.*

*Tel:0961710342 | MST: 0961710342 | Email: sale06.eriko@gmail.com*

*VP - Kho Hàng TP HCM: B22/2 đường Bạch Đằng, Phường 2, Quận Tân Bình, TP HC*M​


----------

